# Bad Gas Mileage 2003 Nissan Sentra XER



## Slapstick (Aug 11, 2007)

I just recently purchased a 2003 Nissan Sentra SER for my wife. It is auto. we don't drive the car hard, and the gas mileage isn't great whatsoever. It is on Empty and hasn't even reached 400km's yet, and that is with over 200km's of highway driving on that tank. This is goingto mainly be a highway drivin car and by the looks of it i'm lucky to get 400km's per tank average highway driving. Is this typical? 

My 2002 Mazda protege will get almost 600km's on a tank for highway driving.


----------



## Slapstick (Aug 11, 2007)

oops meant SER in the title.


----------



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

I'm have a manual '04 Spec V, and I've been dissapointed by this too. Although manual's are supposed to be a tad more efficient than the autos, I'm LUCKY if I make it to 350 per tank of gas. And I'm putting in 91 octane to boot. I don't drive hard either (learned the hard way why I shouldn't... *Cough), so I do like 60 in the city and 110 on the highway. I don't know if it was a glitch or something, but only for a week did I bring it to 450-500 per tank. Now I'm back to 350. I'm not impressed myself, and don't know what to do about it either.
I love my car, but I can tell you if it get's stolen, I won't be dissapointed as I'll just use the insurance money to buy a more efficient car next. I figured since my mother's heavier 06 2.5 Altima shares the same engine as my spec v does, and since she gets 500+ per tank, I would likewise with this lighter/smaller car. Guess not. 
If you find out why, I'd like to know myself. Good luck.


----------

